
How Sinclair Broadcasting puts a partisan tilt on trusted local news - dfps
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/bb/sinclair-broadcasting-puts-partisan-tilt-trusted-local-news/
======
dfps
Unfortunately, HN policy prohibits my changing this title.

PBS did a good report on this development: Sinclair Media is the biggest owner
of local TV news (reaches over a third of homes across the nation), and are
working towards a merger to control a bigger share yet. However, they are
pushing out certain talking points (and other things that have been
criticized) across all these stations (these are illustrated in the PBS
report).

